# Gravel Point



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Gravel Point. All the local car-crazies hang out here. They come here to talk shop, look over each others' latest work, shoot the bull, and exchange all kinds of information, be it automotive or personal gossip. The place is named appropriately. All that really grows here is the gravel, a few scraggly cedars, the termites feeding off the dead hardwood trees and, of course, the ever-increasing and constantly exaggerated tall tales of automotive performance and conquest. Take Jethro, for example. He says he bought that '65 Mustang convertible brand spanking new and would never let it go in a hundred lifetimes, no matter what. Claims he's even put a new engine in it about a year ago personally. But now, of all things, he wants to unload it for only $3800. Very hard times must have hit him 'cause he LOVES that car. Suppose with all his kids and everything and that dirt track "racer" that he spends all his earnings on from his saw mill job, doesn't leave him with enough money to go around. Why he spent a barrel full of dough on the "custom scallops" that some up-start kid convinced him to have done. I reckon that he won't be revealing to anyone that the car has a serious case of metal fatigue, or I should say, metal cancer. Anyway, it looks like he might have a worthy and wealthy prospect. That green 'Cuda muscle car owner just might be interested. And he might NOT be just a "MOPAR or no car" kind of guy. If so, Jethro has more than met his match. And we will be hearing from now on, all about how he was swindled and cheated out of his precious Mustang convertible.

The diecast cars are 1:18 scale. Mustang by Revell and 'Cuda by Ertl.
Diorama measures 18" wide and 28" long.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool dio! I need something like that for a few of my cars.

I wonder what it would look like printing out a picture of a brick suburban home and putting it in the background.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool dio! I need something like that for a few of my cars.
> 
> I wonder what it would look like printing out a picture of a brick suburban home and putting it in the background.


Thanks, Perfesser. Since this was my first dio, I am learning for sure. It seems the printing of patterns would be a good way to get instant backgrounds and inexpensively too. My printer is down at this time so I don't have those options readily available or I would try it. Another idea is to copy the interior photograph of a shop or garage to make the walls, etc..


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CarCrazyDiecast said:


> Another idea is to copy the interior photograph of a shop or garage to make the walls, etc..


I hadn't thought of that! You're right, there's a lot of things you can do with that method.


----------

